# Washing Your Car or Truck



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Instead of filling a bucket with soap and water, just use a spray bottle with soap and water. Use a hose to wet the vehicle and then spray the areas as you go. I don't even use a bucket at all. I just spray the rag or sponge with the hose and wring it out before wiping the vehicle.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I wash when it is raining. Not worried about it being perfect just enough to get bugs off and look decent


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Using a bucket allows you to periodically rinse the dirt out of the wash cloth, which helps prevent scratching the finish. 

If I was worried about "conserving water" I'd leave it dirty.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I rinse my cloth with the hose. Rinsing it in the bucket is just spreading the dirt and more likely to leave dirt on it that causes scratching.

I should add that I use several cloths so I don't often have to rinse. A good pre-rinse combined with clean clothes and running water when you are washing really dirty spots removes more of the mud and grit. I don't wash often because gravel roads are I am driving on most of the time.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If it wants washing, it can wash itself.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Clem said:


> If it wants washing, it can wash itself.


Haha, my FIL never not once washed any of his vehicles, a total waste of time in his opinion.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes. It's my workhorse and only set of wheels for the road. Sometimes with a long handled brush and just a dot of dish soap in a bucket of water to break the road film. Not so much that I need to rinse. I might hit it with the barnyard hose for a rinse. This weekend, I popped the hood and gave the engine compartment a light hosing trying not to get into the alternator. I couldn't stand it any longer.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

I let the rain wash my car most of the time. If I need to go to the city or an important event I use my pressure sprayer.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I drive a Jeep. Car wash is a big puddle at speed. If I leave the top down, I can wash the dog too. 

Jeff


----------



## stickysister (Jul 29, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> Instead of filling a bucket with soap and water, just use a spray bottle with soap and water. Use a hose to wet the vehicle and then spray the areas as you go. I don't even use a bucket at all. I just spray the rag or sponge with the hose and wring it out before wiping the vehicle.


I like your style but I really love slopping a rag of soapy water from a sudsy bucket. That’s part of the fun, I think.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I washed my truck once. The next day I went to the supermarket, when I came out it took me thirty minutes to find it. Boy, I won't do that again.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Go at night and leave the headlights on.


----------

